# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Portland, OR Reptile Expo 2018

## GreenTea

Is anyone here attending the Expo in Portland, OR on Saturday, January 13th 2018?

I'm going both days to look and hopefully find a few beautiful morphs. I'm about 5'8" with bright blue hair so don't be shy if you want to say hello  :Smile:

----------


## Kira

Yeah I'm planning on going! I've never been to one before so I'm excited  :Smile:

----------


## Ax01

we were gonna drive down from Seattle to this one (https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Expo-Jan-14th) from earlier this year but snowpocalypse happened.  :\

anyway imma be there if the weather is good. it would be nice to peep the Portland scene.   :Good Job:

----------


## GreenTea

We're from Seattle and go up there intermittently so we are thinking about attending the one in Puyallup next month as well if anyone is going. We are definitely planning on going to the January one, it's right after my birthday  :Smile:  Yes, the snow was nuts this past winter!

Same here Kira  :Smile:  Like I said, I'll have blue hair and be with a guy who's about 6'2" so come say hi if you want  :Smile:  The Portland expos look pretty neat but admittedly I've never been to one so I don't have much to compare it to.

Are you guys looking for any specific morphs? I'm think about a coral glow.

----------


## Kira

Imagine how awkward it would be if I find the wrong person with blue hair and whisper "I'm Kira" and they are just like "What....?"  :ROFL: 

Unfortunately I am just going to window shop. I'm hoping to see some carpet pythons and mystic potion ball pythons! How many snakes do you currently have?

----------


## GreenTea

Haha well that's one way to make a new friend! We have two, a mystic potion male who is mine and a kingpin pastel male who is my partners.

----------


## GreenTea

Yes so frustrating! I looked up the August expo the day before I thought it was happening...but I was wrong. It was that same day and I missed it, was pretty annoyed with myself  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Are you looking for any specific morphs?

----------


## Ax01

oh i forgot to mention, i decided not to go to the PDX show this weekend.

however i have decided that i will make the trip for the show April 7th - 8th. there should be no snow by then.   :Smile:

----------

